# 1964 Chevy Road Warrior



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's a car I created in the "Twisted Metal" video game theme. It uses parts from balsa wood, all sorts of cars, tanks and aircraft as well as a Star Wars X-wing. Enjoy!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

thats really cool.
reminds me of the vehicles in "Mad Max- The Road Warrior".
a really nice custom.:thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Very Imaginative! I think my favorite part about it is the tires on the front and back, very real looking. Well, the fact that you brought up Twisted metal too. LOL
Nice job!
Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

that is awesome! great custom!


----------



## 79f150 (Jun 18, 2009)

waste of a car


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

79f150 said:


> waste of a car


Care to elaborate?
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

He probably means that he doesn't like it because I didn't build it 100% original. 

Well, this kit was one of my first 1964 Chevy kits I built when I was 12, some 24 years ago. I have since built 3 more of these kits and am going to build a 4th. The rest are in the usual "Factory Stock" format.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Madcap, Like I said before very imaginative. If we all built the things the same exact way it wouldn't be any fun.
I figured, what a waste of bandwidth from him. I'll stop with just that


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah...totally! If he didn't appreciate it, he didn't have to comment.


----------



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there well i think its ace just , thought it was a diecast is so good love the headlamps .waste of a car ? its just for fun aint it ? he needs to chill out !


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Mr. Blonde! - It's a plastic kit from AMT with a mix of other parts from tanks, etc.

I'm thinkihng of making another one using a derilect 1939 Chevy sometime.


----------

